# wharfmen



## raluca_ene14

Cum s-ar traduce mai bine? in limba romana?
Multumesc frumos
Raluca


----------



## Trisia

raluca_ene14 said:


> Cum s-ar traduce mai bine? *Î*n limba română?
> Mulţumesc frumos.
> Raluca



Bună ziua, bine aţi venit pe forum. 

Nu îmi este deloc familiar cuvântul. Unde e folosit? În ce context? Dacă vedem propoziţia/poezia unde apare, poate ne vine vreo idee.


----------



## OldAvatar

Docheri?
Despre asta e vorba?


----------



## raluca_ene14

Da, docheri  este ok!
Mulţumesc frumos.


----------

